# Betolino - betting site



## Prdeckalo (Jan 12, 2021)

Hello guys, If someone might need a new betting option I suggest www.betolino.com.  It's a new page so you can take a look at the offer and odds. What is interesting is that the bookmaker gives additional bonuses if you play more pairs on the ticket (example in the comments).   Here is my affiliate link - https://www.betolino.com/en/register?referralCode=MargsAgent - so if anyone will be interested in becoming a new user and sign up via this link there is an option for a bonus on your first deposit (text me in inbox for the bonus). Also, if you know any sites or groups where I could promote this site I would be grateful if you would write it to me in the comments. Good luck to everyone and sorry for disturbing.


----------

